# In Loving Memory of Hope the Donkey



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Bless you for giving hope a wonderfull life with you. She knew love and always had enough to eat. 
I am so sorry for your loss of such a sweet donkey.Rest in Peace Hope knowing you are loved.


----------



## paintedcity (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive been thinking about you. The other place down and am so glad you came here. How are you? Did you stay or go? Im glad you have the room to help yet another who needs you. ((HUGS))
I cant wait to meet Hope over the rainbow bridge. You did her well!!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Awww what a sweet ol gal! What kind was she?


----------



## Helenmcd (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought a donkey from a traveller, the donkey was in a bad condition, overgrown feet, matted coat, staving and depressed. neighbours and friend said I was wasting my time and money on her, no one thought she would survive the winter, but with help of vet and farrier she lived a further 7 years with me, she was named Martha. The vet had never seen such an old donkey, she had no front teeth, worn away with age. She had to be put down this February, she got an infection in her mouth and nothing was going to save her. I still cry for the hard life she had before i found her, but took consolation that I gave her 7 years of love and attention. That was all I could do for her. I miss her terribly and its only now that I can go into her barn without crying.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....at the same time...I am so glad you gave that donkey a happy 11 months. It sounds as though you both were blessed for having met.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry for your loss. I know a mini donkey who we call knee-high everyone LOVES him you go to the fence of the petting zoo he lives in and call him it may take some conving on those warm sumer days when he's sunning but he'll come over eventually for a nice ear rub and a back scratch and to listen to people tell him how awesome he is it is gonna be so hard to say goodbye to him and he'll never be replaced!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, How old was she. Also welcome to the forum.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The three greatest things in the world....Faith, HOPE, and Love.

Hope, found your love, and you found your hope.

It's things such as this that touches our hearts.

Hope is no doubt, looking down, and smiling on you from above.


----------

